# Prettiest Betta in the World?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Who in your opinion in the prettiest betta out there!? Post pictures! :-D
Here's my vote:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my prettiest is... LUNAR X3 i love him soo much >w<, he is my prettiest boy
lunar:
















i have a salamander he is pretty stunning but i love lunar the best (DON'T TELL NO ONE!)
my prettiest girl is rose my VT, she has long fins that are orange\pink
rose:
















i can't decide my prettiest one >.< i love my other fishies but these are my stunners (to me though)

that CT is very pretty, he looks like my big bro's CT


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

hmmmm.... I like to think I have some beautiful betta's here's just a few of my babies!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ohh so pretty love the DBT one in the last, and your HMPK they are gorgeous


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I think both of mine are the prettiest in the world.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

everybody thinks the same thing


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want to say: Believe me people, the prettiest betta in the world isn't on this forum. Hell, it probably isn't even in the US. Some Thai Breeder probably keeps one in reserve, possibly the elusive Triple Tail.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

^ + 1. I would loove to see that


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I wasn't saying it had to be on this website. I was just saying in your opinion, what would the prettiest betta in the world look like? It doesn't have to be your own, just a picture you've seen


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Mustard gas bettas are my fave  But concerning the very first pic posted, my Lakitu is turning pinkish-red where that one is on the bottom fin too  Looks nice ^.^


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Laki said:


> Mustard gas bettas are my fave  But concerning the very first pic posted, my Lakitu is turning pinkish-red where that one is on the bottom fin too  Looks nice ^.^


Mustard betta is one of my favorite color as well. How about that one, do you like it ??


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chappy was the prettiest ever. to many, she was an ugly thing. dull olive-brown. marbled away her beautiful green-blue dragon scales. what she lacked in looks, she made up for in personality. she was a princess, and knew it.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

That mustard gs is sTUNING!! Gah


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

The prettiest betta, hmmm that will be my red black gold hm. He was my best ever but he died last year. I did took tons of photo of him ;-)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to go over and borrow my mom's camera so I can take pics of my new little girl.. she is the prettiest! Lavender shimmery body, with light purple and pink striped fins! I'm in love with her. Seriously. lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

lol I personally think all bettas are pretty equally!  They can all be gorgeous and stunning with the right foods, great care, and lots of love ^_^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Mustard betta is one of my favorite color as well. How about that one, do you like it ??



I LOVE this one!!  I tend to fancy long finned bettas however, but wouldn't be opposed to having a short finned one ^.6


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lets see:

Ike my dragon(?) marbled PK

















Gibson my mustard gas dragonscale PK









Priest my copper delta

















Of course my baby boy Oscar  he' a mulitcolored crowntail


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o I love your Mg too! The tail is very unique!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I think my baby delta, Heliodorus, is purdee handsome!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Quest is quite beautiful! I've never seen one like him.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think all betta are beautiful. But I truly admire rosetail HMs. I think this one is gorgeous and its purple, my favorite color


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

My new girl is =P Of course, I can't help it lol.. but seriously? All those bettas are beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

mjoy79 said:


> I think all betta are beautiful. But I truly admire rosetail HMs. I think this one is gorgeous and its purple, my favorite color


That is a beautiful fish. I think it's a copper.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Scout wins.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

For me, Sprite is one the prettier males I've seen. While I don't know how he would stack up at an IBC show, I personally love his colouring and form. 










Now hopefully he will pass some of that colouring on when I breed him later this year.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> For me, Sprite is one the prettier males I've seen. While I don't know how he would stack up at an IBC show, I personally love his colouring and form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh! i LOVE his coloring! he looks like he has a mask on! i would agree that he is beautiful.


----------

